# How do I play multiple music tracks directly in the web page?



## wicky (Dec 13, 2006)

I have been asked to create a site with the ability to list & play MP3 tracks without the need to download them first. 

Doesn't need to be anything too fancy, just a simple table of tracks with the ability to play a sample of the chosen track(s). 

The requirements are:

 Windows & Mac compatible (all relevant browsers 4+).
 To display all tracks as either a table or an ordered/unordered list.
 Start / Stop button

I'm not sure how to achieve this. What format should the tracks be saved as in order to play directly in the browser of both Mac & PC's (including slightly older PC's)?

Can anybody offer advice?

Thanx


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2006)

I've used this player (extended version) on a few pages with good luck.  Uses flash for the player and a XSPF playlist.  For the music, it uses MP3 format.    It can handle album art as well.

One thing I like about it is you can set it up to automatically play on page load or require the user to hit play (preferred method usually).


Player:  http://musicplayer.sourceforge.net/​
HowTo:  http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/stu/ahanley/music/help.htm​


----------



## wicky (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I had a look at this already, it seems very good but I couldn't find any info on skinning it. I know it's Flash, but not sure if it is adaptable to the design of the site (ie. a component, etc). I had a look at the list of bands using it on their sites and nobody appears to have modified the way it looks (so makes me think non-customizable).

It would be ideal if I could FULLY adapt it to match the look and feel of the site, but if it is not possible maybe the best way to deliver the tracks would just be as a simple file list with embedded audio. I'm using a CMS for the rest of the site so should be easy enough for the client to update. The problem is that I'm not sure which audio formats are cross platform. Whenever I've used audio on sites before, I've always used Flash.

I have Quicktime pro but not sure how to export something that is JUST web friendly audio, and useful to both Mac and PC?

Any ideas?


----------



## Moptop (Dec 13, 2006)

On a site I own (Ok its hosted from my mac =] php+mysql =] Ok im bragging now) I just have an Iframe with a page in it that plays the music, with a button to show / hide the songs list, and a page for every song.

Contact me on aim if you want the files, sn: Moptop650.


----------



## wicky (Dec 13, 2006)

Moptop said:


> On a site I own (Ok its hosted from my mac =] php+mysql =] Ok im bragging now) I just have an Iframe with a page in it that plays the music, with a button to show / hide the songs list, and a page for every song.
> 
> Contact me on aim if you want the files, sn: Moptop650.



What format are the files and does this solution work in all browsers? Also, why do that instead of using <EMBED>?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 14, 2006)

It should be perfectly skinable, if you want to get into the flash file and play with things.  I never got that far yet, as I was happy with the current look for the sites I've used it on.  Its on my todo list, just too far down right now.


----------



## Moptop (Dec 14, 2006)

wicky said:


> What format are the files and does this solution work in all browsers? Also, why do that instead of using <EMBED>?



I have it set up for mp3, but I think it will work for any audio (Video maybe) format.


----------

